# Intel E5700???



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

Doing a build for the average user. Email/internet surfer/simple Facebook games and whatnot. Do ya'll the the Intel E5700 Wolfdale CPU is a pretty good CPU for the job? Clock speed of 3GHz.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Not really , it's a older standard pentium for the 775 socket.

If your doing a brand new build , you shouldn't be basing it on last gen hardware. Even if it's a basic machine , you can get somthing from the current gen w/o breaking the bank. Whats your budget?


----------



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

I'm willing to spend 70 on the CPU. Any suggestions?


----------



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

I was looking at the AMD Athlon II 265 Regor. What do ya think/


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

It depends on what your build is currently.
AMD= IF you could stretch your budget about $10,Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX450WFGMBOX

Intel:=same as above..$10,Newegg.com - Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6500 Wolfdale 2.93GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor BX80571E6500
(confirmation from others cause im stuck in a hole with budget cpus)


----------



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

So how does one go about choosing the best processor? I thought it was all about clock speed. Which the AMD Athlon II x2 is 3GHz and the Athlon x3 is 2.8. I'm very much a beginner builder so any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, I meant the Intel find at 2.93GHz. Not the Athlon.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Whats your total budget for this build and we can put something together. Clock speeds have little to do with cpu performance today.


----------



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

Total budget is $500 - $550.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

500$ AMD build hre

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you don't intend on playing any graphics intensive games, you can swap the motherboard for this ASUS one, use it's onboard video, and drop the dedicated video card listed in the aforementioned $500 build. This will save some money which can be put towards the purchase of an operating system.

This XFX power supply will save a little money in current pricing as well.


----------



## xxx.sammy.xxx (May 17, 2011)

Great. Thanks everyone. You were all a huge help!


----------

